# Seriously Annoyed



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

I ordered a new skin for my K1 last week (I really never got into the one I have now, it just never seemed quite right).  On the same day I ordered a skin for my Acer Aspire One. The Acer skin came yesterday but according to the tracking the Kindle skin has been sitting at my post office since yesterday! I called and they said there just hasn't been room on the truck and they'll get it to me tomorrow. No room for a thin cardboard envelope? Did I mention I live 5 minutes down the street from said post office but they won't let me pick it up without a slip? ARGH! I want my skin! *pout* LOL!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry you're frustrated.  Sometimes it seems like there's always glitches.  
Which skin did you get?
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered a new skin for my K1 last week (I really never got into the one I have now, it just never seemed quite right). On the same day I ordered a skin for my Acer Aspire One. The Acer skin came yesterday but according to the tracking the Kindle skin has been sitting at my post office since yesterday! I called and they said there just hasn't been room on the truck and they'll get it to me tomorrow. No room for a thin cardboard envelope? Did I mention I live 5 minutes down the street from said post office but they won't let me pick it up without a slip? ARGH! I want my skin! *pout* LOL!


I'd be pretty seriously annoyed myself.

I've had my Acer skin for a couple of weeks, but I'm all thumbs when it comes to applying this sort of thing. I have to wait until my daughter comes to visit in July (sigh). She skinned my K for me.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Awwwwww, How about I give you a hug. That was really an absurd answer from the post office. No room on the truck? Who are they kidding.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Gertie, don't be afraid to give it a try-they are seriously easy to apply and easy to reposition if needed too!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

wow!  That's absurd.  Can you imagine how full the truck would have to be for a skin not to fit!

I would also be really annoyed, I'm surprised you didn't go Postal on them


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered a new skin for my K1 last week (I really never got into the one I have now, it just never seemed quite right). On the same day I ordered a skin for my Acer Aspire One. The Acer skin came yesterday but according to the tracking the Kindle skin has been sitting at my post office since yesterday! I called and they said there just hasn't been room on the truck and they'll get it to me tomorrow. No room for a thin cardboard envelope? Did I mention I live 5 minutes down the street from said post office but they won't let me pick it up without a slip? ARGH! I want my skin! *pout* LOL!


Oh, no. I've had some bad delivery experiences with my post office, where they don't even ring me that they have a package downstairs and just leave a notice so that I have to pick it up and sometimes they don't even leave the notice!

Is your post office, by any chance, on West 52nd Street in Manhattan?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

When I first got my Kindle in November I got a DecalGirl Flowerburst skin in blue and loved it. The one I have now is a 3acp skin. I peeled it up part way to check and no residue, so that's a relief. Please don't flame me, but the one I have on the way is also a 3acp. I'm sorry but I think the DecalGirl K1 skins that would go with my purple ROH Oberon are just plain ugly. All the ones I really like would clash with my cover, and all the pretty purple ones are K2 only. I asked for a quote for a custom one (just taking one of the K2 skins and making it into a K1 skin) and was quoted $30! Way too much. I love the DecalGirl skin (Peace Out) I just got for my Acer netbook though!

Please know I agree with all of you who are dismayed that 3acp ignores complaints about residue and I don't blame anyone who decides to stay away from them. I've had a netbook skin from them (on my old Eee PC that has since been sold) and now a K1 skin and fortunately neither has any residue. I guess I've been very lucky. If DecalGirl had prettier, artsy type skins like 3acp does I'd have ordered from them instead. As I said I love love love my DecalGirl netbook skin!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Gertie, don't be afraid to give it a try-they are seriously easy to apply and easy to reposition if needed too!


Ahhhh, but I have this wonderful daughter with a master's degree that needs to feel useful. That's why I let her handle the skins.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I am so angry I can't see straight. I ordered a skin from 3acp last week. It sat in my post office for TWO DAYS because the jerks (so I'm told) just didn't have room on the truck. I was told it would be delivered today. So I wait, and wait, and wait. Mail arrives. NO SKIN! Livid, I go check the Delivery Confirmation number I was given. It says DELIVERED but I HAVE NO SKIN! Either the post office is lying or the incompetent carrier delivered it to someplace else. I AM FURIOUS.  The post office refuses to do a damn thing, they say the sender has to initate the complaint. I sent an email to 3acp but we all know they completely ignore emails so I am pretty much screwed out of my skin and the money I paid for it. I am so damn angry right now!!!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I've been in the same situation many times. Normally though, it truly gets delivered the next day. I try not to worry about it. Try waiting another day and see what happens. The confirmation sticker might have been accidentally scanned to indicate it delivered, or they lied as you said to make it seem like it's not their fault it was sitting in the post office for two days.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh...Don't get me started on the mail...sorry if there are any mailworkers here.  Let's see all in the past few months...My son sent me a check from NYC and the it took 3 weeks to get to AZ.  He mailed a second check since we thought the first one was lost in the mail and that never arrived and hasn't been cashed.  I sent gift cards to 2 people  and they never received them... Now instead of putting gift cards in with a card I now put them in a padded bag !


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Now that's interesting.  When we mail an order and the customer says it has not been delivered -- but the P.O. shows delivery confirmation scan -- the P.O. tells us the CUSTOMER has to contact his or her post office!

When the Delivery Confirmation barcode is scanned, the scan incorporates the postal carrier's ID.  The P.O. can speak directly to the carrier who scanned the package to ask where he or she left it (on a porch, for example).

We've been through this several times... sometimes the husband or wife brought the package in; sometimes the package has been delivered to the wrong address; sometimes we never locate the package!   But the P.O. always has the RECIPIENT (well, the INTENDED recpient...) contact his or her own post office -- not the sender!

The only time the sender has to get involved is if he/she paid for insurance coverage, and I doubt that anyone would buy insurance for an inexpensive Kindle skin.

You should go in person to the post office that delivers to your zip code, with a copy of the Delivery Confirmation number, and ask to speak to the manager.  A PITA, I know, but probably the only way to get anyone's attention.

Good luck!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I waited for a camera strap for several weeks. I even went to the Post Office with the tracking number, which online said it had arrived at my local PO. They claimed they didn't have it....The PO also told me that the Sender had to contact the PO, they could do nothing for me.

A few days went by, and my mailman finally brought it, the packaging was all squished and dirty.... Apparently it had been under someone's desk, and he handed it to my carrier and let him know it had been laying around for a while.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I really don't have the time to go to the post office to try and fix my idiot mail carrier's mistakes. I'm going out of town tomorrow afternoon and won't be back until late Saturday. I'll try and go tomorrow morning but as I have some deadlines it won't be easy. When I called I was told the shipper has to file a claim. I paid via Paypal so that's useless since the DC says delivered. Paypal doesn't give a damn if it really wasn't. 

I want my mail carrier FIRED. I know that sounds harsh but this isn't the first time they've screwed up. We get our neighbors mail at least once a week as well as mail meant for addresses blocks and blocks away. We always deliver it to the correct address ourselves but I can't count on whoever has my skin to do the same. They may mark it return to sender, take it to the post office, or even just throw it away. 

3acp will most likely ignore my emails. They have no reason to care. They got their money and they know Paypal will rule in their favor if I open a dispute because the DC says delivered. My only hope is that it's sitting in one of my neighbor's mailboxes and they will bring it over tonight when they find it. I'm not holding my breath though. With my luck they'll throw it away or mark it returned to sender or something and it'll either take forever to get here or I'll never get it.

Have I mentioned how angry I am right now? I am enraged, furious, livid....ARGH!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

OMG it's even worse. Idiotic me misread the DC info-it says it was delivered on 5/27! YESTERDAY! Yep, thanks a lot USPS. Your incomptence has screwed me out of a skin and $20. I officially hate you. 

I will never order another thing online unless it's shipped UPS or FedEX.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry -- that sucks!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

After reading the little article on how the USPS bought people out of their million dollar homes so they could move for work, raised prices, cut services, chewed me for using e-mail and UPS (I get a discount) I figure eh beep 'em.  They can shove their stamps where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

And the U.S. Postmaster wonders why the Postal System is losing money.  I certainly do not have any confidence in the USPS any longer.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Tell me about it KC. It got worse. The PO changed the status to delivered-yesterday. But no skin here. How incompetent can a company get? I guess I should be thankful that I only lost $20 and a Kindle skin. Could have been worse.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Report "Mail theft (mail you failed to receive but should have, or that you received with the contents missing)." here: https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/forms/mlntrcvd.aspx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Report "Mail theft (mail you failed to receive but should have, or that you received with the contents missing)." here: https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/forms/mlntrcvd.aspx


Exactly right. And if it happens again, report it again. I encourage everyone who has poor service to report it, no matter whether it's the post office, a store, a restaurant, or Amazon. The people in charge can't fix the problem if they don't know about it.

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I would be upset to. I hate when the mail loses stuff, sometimes it still shows up just way later. Its still an aggrevation.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Thank you for that link Mona! I filed a complaint. Probably won't help but it made me feel a little better. Lord help the mail carrier if I see him tomorrow though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NYC, glad you filed the complaint!  

And take it easy, we don't want to read "Mail Carrier Bludgeoned by Angry Kindle Owner" in the NY Times tomorrow (Kindle edition, of course!)  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I will never order another thing online unless it's shipped UPS or FedEX.


How very frustrating -- I hope it turns up, maybe with one of your neighbors.

Just want to say that in our office we found that delivery employees everywhere have about equal rates of losing things or at least sitting on them for a week or two beyond when they *should* have been delivered. I guess because most of us get mail daily but UPS or FedEx shipments much less frequently, we don't see that so much at home. Between the UPS/FedEx (and DHL, and TNT) shipments that we sent, and that our clients sent us, there were probably at least half a dozen a day, and it was a VERY rare week that at least one or two of them weren't delayed by a week or so (and these were urgent overnight or two-day shipments), and about once a month one would be mysteriously lost altogether -- and about half the time those would show as delivered, with receipt signatures not belonging to anyone in the building. So yeah, I have lots of problems with my home post office too, but I think the level of sloppiness is about the same across the board of delivery services.

Good luck, hope this gets resolved soon!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan,

You're right!  Quilters ship a LOT of stuff and get a lot of stuff shipped to them (there are a LOT of online fabric stores) and studies we've done show the same thing as far as rate of loss across the big three (USPS, UPS, FedEx).  

However, in a local area, one may find that one service consistently underperforms or overperforms the others, which may be what NYC is experiencing.  There's no doubt that there can be a bad apple at a specific post office, that's why there are postal inspectors.  AND a complaint process, glad to see NYC filed a complaint!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> However, in a local area, one may find that one service consistently underperforms or overperforms the others, which may be what NYC is experiencing. There's no doubt that there can be a bad apple at a specific post office,


Oh, absolutely. Every once in a while there's an appalling news story about some mail carrier who kept tons and tons of mail at home, or just dumped it in a ditch someplace. (In fact I've been the victim of that -- and it was a certified letter containing a payment! -- and even though I could prove that I had sent it, the loss caused me all kinds of problems. Years later when they found my letter in the mail carrier's home, the post office sent me a measly form letter of apology, along with the dog-eared and stained remains of my letter. Grrrr.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had problems with deliveries too, but are you sure it's not at the post office?  I have not ever had the problem of them delivering to the wrong building, and I live in NYC too with no doorman.  (Other problems in next paragraph.)  Whenever you can (Monday, perhaps?), I would go to the post office with the tracking number, stay calm an be persistent that it must be there.

I have had to go to the post office with the delivery slip that says I wasn't home (I realize you didn't get one of these) when online it said "delivered" and I've told the clerk at the package room that they didn't ring me and I was home all day.  The clerk hears me, but can't do anything about it for future deliveries.  Sometimes they ring me to deliver and sometimes they don't.  They've even left my package there (behind the locked front door downstairs) without ringing me.  

I've had many more problems with UPS.  Today I had to go downstairs to pick up from the man, who asked me to and he isn't physically fit.  He got there pretty late in the day too.  They're supposed to come up to my apartment (4 flights up).  I usually meet them halfway.  Worst thing with UPS was when they left me slips at 7pm (when I worked nights) with a final notice on the third day.  I called UPS (800 number was all I had) and made an arrangement for me to pick up from them the next day.  When I got there, my package wasn't and I was told it was on the truck!  I had taken a taxi there and had to get one home and then go to work.  After I got to work I called them and told them what happened and then I had it rerouted to the office.  

I've had no problems that I can remember with FEDEX and if send something that is not regular mail, I use them.  Unfortunately, when we order from various stores, we have usually have no choice of courier.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I live in Arizona and the problems I had with mail this year were all from...you guessed it....NYC!  My son who lives there lives right next door to the post office on 13th ... so he mails directly from there!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Our postman, his name is Bill, BTW, and he is happy and friendly and has had this route for years... If we are not home, he gently lowers any packages over our back fence into some bushes where they are safe, and leaves us a note, that there is "a package over the fence".  When my husband's mother became over 100 years old, and could no longer walk down the hill to her mailbox every day, Bill was the one to tell us what to do, and how to direct her mail to our address.  

He is a really trustable guy, and does really well within our community.  Not all postal employees are ratlike people.  Just MHO...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No doubt about that, Ricky.  We're lucky to have one of the many good ones! Most are no doubt decent people.  My husband's cousin was a postmaster in Albert Lea, Minnesota.  He took us on a tour of his post office and showed us the little walkway where postal inspectors can secretly watch the mail sorting.  If a post office gets consistent complaints, USPS will send out the inspectors to find out who the bad apple is.

Betsy


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

NYC so sorry to hear about your trouble. Hoping your skin is delivered by the time your return.

Like Betsy said when you receive poor customer service complain. I ordered flowers online to be delivered to a friend. Anytime I have flowers delivered to her business they arrive at 7:30 PM she leaves the office at 6:00 PM. I know that the floral company can not control the delivery service but knowing that I order flowers weekly I was refunded my shipping charges and they even sent me flowers.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

The USPS started going down hill when they brought in independent contractors to deliver the mail.  

My office does a huge business in self-addressed, stamped envelopes to the tune of maybe receiving 100 - 150 pieces a day, which I might add has all been paid for in advance.  It is not uncommon for us to go 2 - 3 days with receiving any SASE.  When I call, I am told that that clerk is off.  So the mail doesn't go through when someone is not there to sort it?  I have dozens of other instances that I could recount but won't take the time now.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thank you for that link Mona! I filed a complaint. Probably won't help but it made me feel a little better. Lord help the mail carrier if I see him tomorrow though!


I filed a few complaints on-line about other stuff, and somethings did change at our local post office. It's still a mess, but it is better than it was before. Hopefully it will get someone's attention.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No doubt about that, Ricky. We're lucky to have one of the many good ones! Most are no doubt decent people. My husband's cousin was a postmaster in Albert Lea, Minnesota. He took us on a tour of his post office and showed us the little walkway where postal inspectors can secretly watch the mail sorting. If a post office gets consistent complaints, USPS will send out the inspectors to find out who the bad apple is.
> Betsy


I remember visiting an old friend of my husband, who had retired from the Navy as a Pharmacist. He bought a liqour store in Kansas City, MO. He showed us the viewing "spy" areas that he found in the very well-lit attic of the building, which used to be a Post Office...where employees could be watched from above. It was very enlightening, the fact that the building had actually been built with that in mind. And this was a building that was at least 60 years old or so.

My very first job was working for the Post Office, in a middle sized city, and I heard of the, I thought, true story of the postman that just stashed the mail in his garage, for months, instead of delivering it. Then he finally got caught. I can believe it!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

No skin yet. I did get a response to the complaint I filed with the USPS. They said someone is going to call me Monday. Not sure what good it will do, but it was nice to get such a quick response!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, NYC, I'm sorry your frustrations went from bad to worse.  I hope they make it right for you.

But this might be a sign!  It might simply mean that there is a different skin out there that is meant just for you.


----------

